# How to hide large pores with makeup?



## Laura (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey girls..

The past few weeks, i've noticed that my pores are very visible on my forehead &amp; cheeks. I've always known they were there but they just look huge these days. What can i do to cover them up. I use Estee Lauder DoubleWear foundation but that doesnt seem to do much, if anything i think they're more visible when i wear make up.

I know Clinique have the Instant Perfector but i have that and it doesnt do much really.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pat01 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am interested in anwers to this too.

Do you use a primer first? Mine seem better with the use of some kind of primer, right now I am using DHC's and its good, very velvety


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually im all out of primer at the mo but hope to get Smashbox Photo Finish soon. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Pat01 (Mar 8, 2006)

I want to try that too, everyone has such good things to say about it


----------



## tashbash (Mar 8, 2006)

Ooooh Laura I'm glad you started this thread cause I need help with this too. Mine have seemed larger lately too. Help please...!!!!


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2006)

I tried taking a pic but you cant see them in that.. They're so huge these days, it frightens me LOL!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

i need help with this too. something i know works is to get a facial, because they cleanse your pores then so they will get smaller and your skin will have a healthier glow too. if you can afford its its definetily worth it. also, exfoliating and weekly face steams and face masks will help reduce them. i do however think that if you keep packing on makeup it will just make them bigger because they will get clogged.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 8, 2006)

My pores are pretty big, they seem even bigger when my face is even a bit greasy, so I use blotting sheets all the time. Also, in my case clinique blended face powder makes the pores appear much much smaller.

Some acidic and retinoid treaments make the pores smaller, but I am not sure what kinds are available in the us...


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2006)

i would love to find a good primer! i have this problem also, and it seems to be getting worse as i get older!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 8, 2006)

my mom has huge pores, so i'm scared mine will be like that when i'm her age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hope everyone finds the answer!


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 9, 2006)

My pores are getting larger and run in my family so I'm not looking forward to when I get older! I tried the Photofinish primer with the DW when I used to use it and it didnt really do anything for me. that's why I gave it away, IMO there's a lot of hype around this product and while I think it probably does work for some people the majority of people I know who have tried it didnt see any difference. I also find putting my foundation on with a brush accentuates my pores so I just stick to using my fingers - not sure whether you use a brush or not though Laura??


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 9, 2006)

I have huge pores too -- on my cheeks (right by my nose almost)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and like you said Laura they are even more visible with makeup. I try to keep my skin and clean as possible, do masks, and use this pore refiner from Prescriptives which does fill them in a little.


----------



## Pat01 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just started with the ACV, and have noticed the oil on my face has gone some and my skin feels softer and smoother. But I would like to see any other suggestions for this issue, so keep them coming girls!!


----------



## Min (Mar 9, 2006)

I use green tea as a toner &amp; it seems to refine my pores pretty good.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've heard really good things about the Pure Luxe Eraser (not the powder form), and that it is great for filling in pores. I have yet to try it, but I plan on ordering within a week or so. www.pureluxecosmetics.com Maybe Becky has tried it since she has ordered the pigments from them?


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm..sounds really interesting.


----------



## phoenix461 (Mar 9, 2006)

Some people say primer; some say pore minimizer. I use Cle de Peau's Translucent Corrector (when I am going out at night / special occasions). It is pretty pricey ($50 last time I checked) but it will last for quite a long time as you only need a little.







It is described as a silky powder concealer which minimizes the appearance of pores. Spherical pore diminishing powder minimizes/creates a perfect finish. Oil-attracting powder absorbs excess sebum to prevent oxidation. Enhances the long-lasting wear of foundation.

HTH


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 9, 2006)

ACV made my skin oily!


----------



## kurczak (Mar 9, 2006)

Idealist from EL should help quickly but for real pore reducing I'd recommend Clarins Lotus oil. Used regulary make them much smaller ( I can see results by me)


----------



## Maja (Mar 9, 2006)

Is Clarins Lotus Oil a cleanser?


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 9, 2006)

Its like a specialist oil for oily skin, like a serum I suppose and it helps to regulate oil on really oily skin. My mum has it as she is like an oil slick and she really likes it. She uses it after cleansing and skips moisturiser


----------



## kurczak (Mar 9, 2006)

No it's some kind of special oil which u put on your face like a normal cream in the evening. At the beginning it makes u feel strange to have such oily thing on your skin but then in dissapear and in the morning skin is so fresh and soft.

I noticed that after using for longer pores became smaller !!

http://uk.clarins.com/main.cfm?prodID=110


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone checked out the skin care board?:icon_ques There should be some suggestions over there with regards to this problem. You may need to resolve the problem from the skincare side rather than using primers or makeup.


----------



## sexisteph (Jun 3, 2010)

Try Estee Lauder Max Cover Foundation instead - it works much better than the Double Wear. I tried Double Wear &amp; it seemed to fade fast, and felt greasy. The Max Cover is very light weight and high pigmented, it sweeps on right over pores and hides them (and every other imperfection) very effectively. Also, a great primer to use is Mattify! Loose Powder. I discovered this online about a year ago and itâ€™s a definite face-saver!! Actually, their website (mattifycosmetics.com) was where I also discovered the suggestion for Max Cover Foundation. I have super oily skin &amp; the combination of Max Cover &amp; Mattify Powder are the only two things that will keep pores hidden &amp; stop all the greasiness. The Max Cover retails for about $30 bucks â€“ and is WELL worth the price â€“ and the Mattify Powder retails for around $8 â€“ again, SO worth the cost! Iâ€™ve also tried the Smashbox Primer â€“ worked horribly on my oily skin. It made my face oilier than ever, so if you have large pores and oilies, go with using the Mattify Powder as a primer before foundation application &amp; then again after foundation as a setting powder. Thatâ€™s what I use ever morning &amp; have beautiful, long lasting results.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 3, 2010)

Go get a facial or use a face mask. What really helped me was pore minimizer serum from clarins, or try other brands you like.


----------



## lilithmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

I've tried many different products including Idealist which was pleasant but not very effective, so my number one by far is "l'oreal studio secrets magic perfecting base" which creates a super-smooth texture, and the pores compeletely disappear once you apply your favourite compact on top (mine is CD's compact: Diorskin Nude 020)


----------



## Olivia23 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am having the same problem with larger pores also. One reason I know I am getting them is I am getting older.

I have been researching the problem with pores for a while and it seems like the problem with have larger pores is the dirt/oils that build up in the pores and needs to be removed. From what else I have read, you also need to use something like glycolic or salicylic acid on your face to help with pores. Also I don't think you can ever reduce pore size, but you can make them look smaller by cleaning your face well and by using products with those acids in them. Here is a video from youtube I found from a supposed derm doctor who explains pores and what to do to help reduce them. He does try to sell his products by giving you a link to his website, but he also tells you other items you can use that will help. Here is link to the video.YouTube - What Causes and Minimizes Enlarged Pores

Also I have been dying to try this mask by Burt's Bees called Pore Refining Mask. I stumbled across this on the internet looking for help on my pores LOL. It gets excellent reviews so if some tries it let me know if it works! Here is the link! Pore Refining Mask - Burt's Bees

Hopefully this will help some of you out!


----------



## charlie90802 (Jun 4, 2010)

I was told by the skin person at the day spa on a Princess liner that using lemon juice on your face once per week for 3 minutes (up to 5 min if you can take it) will exfoliate and shrink pores


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Jun 7, 2010)

Avocado Mask. it will minimize your pores

Mashed avocado and mix egg white then apply all over your face. leave it for 15 mins then wash your face with your cleanser then apply moisturizer then primer


----------

